# 1996 Nissan Sentra GXE



## BobbyJ (Nov 26, 2005)

Well I seen a few people with a black trunk bar.
And i know its normally red, and now i wanna change mines to black.
People told me to paint it.How do i do that? Prime,Paint, Then Clear Coat? Or is there a special way of doing that.. ??

Here is what i want my trunk bar to look like


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

you have to sand it first.
its pretty much the same as painting the plastic panels in you interior.
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=87613


----------



## BobbyJ (Nov 26, 2005)

oh i was kinda thinkin you could use tint paper..right..basically just tint it? or would painting it look better?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Paint it, most tinit is not meant to be exposed to the outside elements. Or you could remove it and have a sticker shop wrap it in vinyl....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I bought mine black. They can be had on ebay or the likes if you look around. It took me forever to find it.

I paid 45 shipped for it IIRC. I think it only came on the 95 sentra e?!?!


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

Black bar came only on the 98 its how you came tell the year on the sentra's. The B14 200's also came with the black bar and black around the rear lights. Also on both model's they did away with the bar-fin grill and went with a solid grill with a small opening at the bottom. front lights different too not the slanted rectangle like the 95-97 have instead they have the same shape on the right but on the left it become like a small arm to match the opening in the different grille. Also front and black bumpers were more rounded. anyways :topic: just get from a junk yard for 20 bucks or like stated above off ebay or some online store.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14Nismo said:


> Black bar came only on the 98


wrong. Mine was a 98 and it was red stock.

also the backuplights are differnt. They are more squared the rectangled.

99 headlights are the only ones that were differnt, but they all fit the same mounting brackets. Grilles where differnt. One was 95-97, 98 had one and the 99 had one (the 99 sentra grille was also the 98 200sx grille) but we're talking sentras here


Please make sure you know what your talking about.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> wrong. Mine was a 98 and it was red stock.
> 
> also the backuplights are differnt. They are more squared the rectangled.
> 
> ...




Right. My 98 is the same as your description.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry i forget that they made the b14 sentra in 99 and always think they are 98's that one is my bad. As for your 200 it should have had the black bar. Stock photos all show the black bar on the trunk.







That's the 98 SE-R and







the 98 SE model both with black bars so no one can say it was only on one model and not the other. I got the pic from edmunds.com from the research section. Also look on cars.com or autotrader.com all the used 98's have the black bar. So i know what im half talking about.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> wrong.


DAMN you like pointing out peoples mistakes...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

makaveli said:


> DAMN you like pointing out peoples mistakes...


once again as I said when you posted something wrong, what if he went and ordered the bar from a "98 sentra" because hey, he was told it was black. He gets it in the mail. Wrong piece. Since the company sent him what he asked for, and it arrived in perfect condition they may not take it back, or if they do charge a restocking fee.

So by pointing out the mistakes I may be saving these people some money and some hassle. I'm sure if it was you that just ordred the wrong part because someone told you wrong, you would be upset. Right? I'm sure the starter of this thread is glad that I pointed it out.

Oh, and the 200sx might have black bars, but they are differnt from the sentra, I'm not sure which colors came on which cars for the 200sx, however as for the sentra, the black bar has the same style back-up lights as the 95-97 and was changed on 98-99 so it has come off of a 95-97.


I just serached ebay ALOT and did very broad searches on the piece.

Sentra trunk (you get full trunks, spoilers and sometimes the bar)
sentra back up (get the back up lights, the wires, and sometimes the bar)
sentra bar (You get just about anything in here)
Sentra rear (you get rear strut bar, rear whatever, sometimes the bar)

you'll find it eventully like that, or if you want it done ASAP just paint it, however if you're gonna have it professionally done, maybe color match your car isntead.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

I messed up somewhere along the way and thought that you had a 200SX and were saying your bar was black. My bad once again. I apologize for the mix up.


----------



## BobbyJ (Nov 26, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I just serached ebay ALOT and did very broad searches on the piece.
> 
> Sentra trunk (you get full trunks, spoilers and sometimes the bar)
> sentra back up (get the back up lights, the wires, and sometimes the bar)
> ...


 thanks..i was looking for it on ebay..thank you all for your help..


----------

